# احدث الاجهزة الكشف عن الذهب تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي المتحده التجاريه



## gooold (18 أغسطس 2013)

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي التجارية المتحدة عن التوفر لديها جميع أنواع أجهزة كشف المعادن في باطن الأرض. أجهزة كشف الذهب و الدفائن الأثرية . أجهزة كشف الذهب الخام. أجهزة كشف الكهوف و السراديب و الفراغات الأرضية 
ونقوم بتوصيل الجهاز الى جميع دول العالم ونحن نتحمل مسؤلية الجهاز حتى يصل الي العملاء
وتتمتع اجهزة بانها تقوم بتوضيح نوع المعدن – حجمه – عمقه – شكله بدقة عالية جدا
ولدينا انواع متنوعة من الاجهزة :
التصويرية
وتتمتع الاجهزة التصويرية والتي تعمل بنظام المسح التصويري الضوئي والاكثر تطورا في العالم 
شامل – خارق – دقيق – راداري – تصوير ضوئي – ثلاثي الابعاد وثنائي الابعاد
EXP 5000 
GPA 1000 
GD 5005
GOLDEN KING PLUS 
GOLDEN GATE PLUS
JEOSONAR 2012 
JEOHUNTER 
JEOSCAN 
Deep Hunter Pro 2013
الكهرمغناطيسي
وتتمتع الاجهزة الكهرمغناطسية باكتشاف المعدن تحت الارض وعلى اعماق مختلفة
والتي تتم طريقة استعمالها باختيار نوع المعدن والبحث عنه

استرالي - امريكي - تركي - الماني 
6 LORENZ DEEP MAX 
AREX 17
JEOTECH
GARRET GTI 
GARRETT AT PRO 
GPX5000
SPECTRA V/3
Gpx 4500
GOLD FINDER PRO
TEKNETIC T2 Plus
GMT
GOLDEN SENSE
Fisher 75

الاستشعاري
وتتمتع الاجهزة الاستشعارية بتحديد موقع المعدن المدفون تحت الارض عن بعد ولدينا الاحدث بالعالم
والتي يقوم المستخدم باستعمال الجهاز بكل سهولة ويقوم بتحديد نوع المعدن المراد البحث عنه 
(ذهب – معادن ثمينة – فضة – مجوهرات – كنوز – اثار)

الماني – امريكي – تركي 
GRAVITATOR
NOVA EURO GOLD 
BIONIC 01 
SCANMASTER
Jeo Tara 
FAILD SNIFFER


أجهزة كشف الذهب الدفين والذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والكنوز والمجوهرات كافة وكشف الكهوف والسراديب الاثريه 

العنوان : دولة الكويــــت - الفروانية - جانب مجمع المغاتير - االدور الثالث - شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجاريــــــــة
البريد الألكتروني
[email protected] 
الموقع الالكتروني
www.3D-Detectors.com
تليفون : 0096599094070
تليفون: 0096599094070


دولة الكويـــــت

أجهزة كشف المعادن ,أجهزة كشف الذهب , كاشف الذهب , كاشف الكنوز , كاشف الذهب الخام,golden detector ,golden king plus, 
للكشف عن المعادن, كاشف المعادن, كاشف الذهب, كشاف الكنوز , كشاف الدفائن, كاشف الكنوز والدفائن و كاشف الكنوز والآثار, أجهزة تصويرية


----------

